# times to change up the calls



## tony parkinson (Mar 25, 2010)

Is there a certain time of year i should change up the calls when it comes to coyote hunting? im just wantin to no if theres calls i need to be usuing a certain time of the year.​


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

That sounds good for me, I plan to try for yotes on Monday and than it is getting ready to fish, fish, fish.


----------



## tony parkinson (Mar 25, 2010)

ok. what about pup distress? do that have their pups around this time?


----------



## wvcoyote (Mar 14, 2010)

pup distress works about anytime of the year, pup sreams works good too. yep, sure do have them this time of year.


----------



## tony parkinson (Mar 25, 2010)

ok il get to the distress calls lol do you usually use the same calls all year round? do you ever use a howler?


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

Howlers can be extremely effective but I think you need to know that you have to know what you're doing to use one. It's the same deal as calling anything else, coyotes have a certain language they speak and if you don't do it right, you can actually deter a coyote from coming in. If you talk to some old timers, most of them will preach distress calls. Distress is always a safe bet, use it, coyotes are wild animals and as you know all wild animals need to eat. Mating and eating are the two things you will find that every animal prioritizes above all else. Mating is done, stick with distress, it is really fun to see who comes in sniffing around. Use a fawn distress and you will probably have does come sniffing around, it's really fun to watch, and I always enjoy critter sightings regardless of what it is. Most of us hunt just to get out and see nature be nature. Get camo head to toe, and see what happens. Most of all, HAVE FUN!!!!!


----------



## tony parkinson (Mar 25, 2010)

well im young and new 2 hunting cyotes & a while back i bought some randy anderson howlers called the hotdog & kiyi. & i havnt use the kiyi yet but the hotdog iv called in 1. the reason i like the hotdog though is you can do just about everything with if your good with it, but im not 2 good with it lol maybe once i get better at it il use it but til then its distress. do u use the fawn distress on a electric caller? & i always have fun when im out so thats a good thing.


----------



## wvcoyote (Mar 14, 2010)

I use howler along with my distress ,a non threating like afemale ,and later on I use pup howl after the pup's start roaming around on there own. coyote's are territirial they don 't like some body raiding there kitchen. example i will let a lone howl wait afew min. the go to a distress call, I also keep alog of my stands ,what calls i use weather wind, time of day, time of ,etc. . that way when I go back to that spot I have a ideal what works & what doesn't


----------



## tony parkinson (Mar 25, 2010)

ahh ic. the problem here is that there isnt that much land to hunt around here. when do the pups start moving?


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

We brought in 5 to pup distress here in TX yesterday. They all came pretty hard too.


----------



## wvcoyote (Mar 14, 2010)

thats why keep a log book ,I have alot of land but am limited to stands I can call from due to moutainous terrain where I live. pups should start getting away from den around august, at least aruond here is when they start to roam on there own.


----------



## wvcoyote (Mar 14, 2010)

they are pretty careless too,aren't they chris, how many did you get.


----------



## tony parkinson (Mar 25, 2010)

wow well i need 2 start usuing that then. iv tried it a few times with no luck, but il keep tryin.


----------

